# ugly mahogany burl hollow form



## woodintyuuu (Apr 18, 2015)

Started this one last night but 20 inches tall 16 wide pretty cool wood I hardly ever see it

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 18, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow that's going to be awesome! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 18, 2015)

Hell - I've never seen it in that size. You should sell tickets to a live video broadcast of that turn  
Awesome piece Cliff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 18, 2015)

Huge! So much potential for a chunk of wood! Can't wait to see the finished product. Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 18, 2015)

Should be impressive !!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Should be impressive !!!



Will be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## Tclem (Apr 18, 2015)

Cliff is stealing my pictures again.lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 19, 2015)

Hideous... gorgeous piece of wood. I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow ... looks awesome.

What's causing the wet-look around the entry hole? (Natural sap, or did you paint something on to help the turning/hollowing process?)


----------



## justallan (Apr 19, 2015)

You've got my attention.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2015)

You are observant duncan. It is thinned down lacquer that is flooded on the end grain , as soon as I reache'd the sidewall the entire top was flooded .it slows the drying and helps gaurantee Sucsess. I will finish with laquer so no conflict.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2015)

Another "trick of the trade" ... thanks! I'll probably forget before I get a chance to use it -- observant yes, but I've got a terrible memory

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## TimR (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow Cliff, that's a crazy big size for a mahogany burl...looking forward to this one too! 
Hey...that gets me thinking, as inventive as you are, have you thought about how to get a couple cores from that hollow form!? I mean c'mon, think of all the beauty going away to the chip farm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> ... how to get a couple cores from that hollow form!?


I was wondering the same thing! Best I could come up with was to use a hollow drill the diameter of the entrance hole, it might be possible to get a few hairsticks out of the middle

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2015)

Very cool! looking forward to seeing your treatment of it.... is that from your Florida buddy?


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 19, 2015)

Once again, Cliff, you have collected a crowd to watch you work your magic on wood us mortals don't ever see.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> Wow Cliff, that's a crazy big size for a mahogany burl...looking forward to this one too!
> Hey...that gets me thinking, as inventive as you are, have you thought about how to get a couple cores from that hollow form!? I mean c'mon, think of all the beauty going away to the chip farm.


Tim I charge the customer for all of it you can be sure

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Very cool! looking forward to seeing your treatment of it.... is that from your Florida buddy?


Yes I will be going back down soon with the new mill I am super stoked as we go thru a ten year pile of ugly logs

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks guys for the gracious comments will show progress as it takes place


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> Yes I will be going back down soon with the new mill I am super stoked as we go thru a ten year pile of ugly logs


I know you said fishing is your #1 passion, but cutting into a big pile of ugly wood's gotta be a close second, what fun...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I know you said fishing is your #1 passion, but cutting into a big pile of ugly wood's gotta be a close second, what fun...


I believe the timing is good for a fair bit of both. Oh be careful of a snake pkg that finally fell in the mailbox yesterday very snakey indeed lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 19, 2015)

Yup, ugly...that's a perfect word for it!


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 21, 2015)

Man my first thought was "damn that's a wet piece of wood!". Very interesting that you soak the end grain to hold it up. You do have a lot of tricks up your sleeve don't you Cliff? Looking forward to the progress shots.


----------



## MikeMD (Apr 21, 2015)

Progress pics will probably show more 'ugly'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2015)

okay its been a while and almost forgot to post thes shots my pictures are bad but you can get the idea, just finished and ready to find new home next week this one was all i hoped for and a tad more.
textured blackwood lid and collar thanks cl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 27, 2015)

Way cool Cliff! Gotta love all the variety in Mahogany Burl. How deep are those voids. Its hard to tell from the pics but they dont look deep at all. Are the bark inclusions or voids? 
This is a piece you just have to look at a bunch of times to soak it all in. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cliff is that a planer hooked up in the background?!?!?!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 27, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Cliff is that a planer hooked up in the background?!?!?!


nope drum sander i want to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa burl (Jun 27, 2015)

way cool for sure

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 27, 2015)

Cliff, that piece of wood has some of everything going on. It originally looked like something I would walk past as useless but you have once again used your talent to take it to the highest level. What is that's called...art I believe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jun 28, 2015)

Very cool! That hunk of wood has some amazing things going on in it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 28, 2015)

That looks awesome Cliff!! Getting ready for another show?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice! Never cease to amaze us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh yeah, that's nice ...

Is it my eyesight playing tricks or is there are very slight flare in the top couple of inches near the rim? Kind of like a hurricane punch glass, but very subtle?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jun 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Oh yeah, that's nice ...
> 
> Is it my eyesight playing tricks or is there are very slight flare in the top couple of inches near the rim? Kind of like a hurricane punch glass, but very subtle?


you sure do have a good eye duncan thank you


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 6, 2015)

The predictable quality of this is exactly what I would have expected from you.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

Cliff, Mike is calling you predictable. You aren't going to take that are you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 6, 2015)

What I said is open to interpretation...he can take it any way he chooses.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 6, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> What I said is open to interpretation...he can take it any way he chooses.



Butt out man I am just minding my own business trying to stir the pot and cause trouble. Sheesh can't a guy try to turn a member against another one without catching hell about it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jul 6, 2015)

Stir away...stir away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

